# TRT for the rest of my life (This will likely happen to all of us)



## Moppy1 (Jul 30, 2012)

Many of us think we have the game figures out and if we simply cycle our gear the right way, and use PCT in the off periods, no long term damage will occur. Personally I did 7 years of cycling, but sometimes stayed on for 4-5 months at a time, because, lets face it, we all push it a little. But, I did recover for 8-12 weeks at a time with PCT 2-3x a year. My doses were reasonable and about what everyone else uses. I started at 36-37 years of age long after optimizing my full potential. I am 45 years old now and on TRT for the rest of my life. I tired 1 year cold turkey with just HCG, clomid, tamoxifen for recovery. Went back to HCG several times during that year, and I never got my natural test back.....NEVER. After 13 months of cold turkey and final test reading of 60 (300-1200 is normal), I went on TRT. Will be on this the rest of my life. I have read up on the issue and I think this will be the norm.....meaning this will happen to most of us using AAS, regardless of how smart we all think we are and how we cycle and the PCT we apply.......

Know I will be disagreed with, and maybe flamed, but it happened to me and I was reasonably careful, as well as 2 friends of mine that are now on TRT for life. The only up side is that TRT is kind of awesome and I am still better off than all other 45 year olds.


----------



## sfstud33 (Jul 30, 2012)

I've been on TRT and even though im off it now, my natty test levels are so low that its likely i'll have to go back on for life. I've been putting it off for the last five years, but as i become increasingly anxious about maintaining my health i find that i want to go both on Test and HGH. I'll be 45 this year and although im fit, i want to make sure that over the next 20 years im as active and fit as possible - and keeping my hormone levels normal is an important part of that. I see Suzanne Somers and all the work she is putting into learning about what is happening in medicine and i  think that is what i want to be - an educated consumer of health services. Sylvester Stallone is the same - looking good for his age - and thats how i want to be.  And if TRT and HGH can give me an edge to beating old father time then i intend to use them both!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 30, 2012)

I can't say that TRT will happen to most of us because of AAS use. There's so many other factors in today's world that could contribute to this. Thus the reason so many guys are going on TRT that have never even seen a vial or a tab before. Factors like pain killers, hormones in food, Ritalin in children, drug abuse, ect. I think alot of these things have long term side effects that don't get looked at too much in today's "pop a pill and feel better" world. I believe personally my past heavy heavy drug abuse lowered my natural test at a very young age. I tested below 400 at the age of 23 before I ever touched AAS. Although I do agree that we all take the risk of being on TRT for life with every cycle we do, I just don't fall for the "it was all caused by those evil steroids" bit that media and politicians project into societies mind. Opioids are scientifically known to lower testosterone but they're handed out like candy at the doctors office. What long term studies have been done, and by long term I'm talking 20+ years, on kids that are prescribed Ritalin at age 6? I want to see how thier HPTA is effected by these synthetic drugs. What about long term studies on hormones, fillers, preservatives, pesticides, ect. that are being served to billions of people everyday? Where are the unbiased studies on those? There's not any because those types of things pad people's pocket books. Just my .02.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 30, 2012)

I needed trt after only 3 cycles and I'm only 32. Sone people just recover better then others and will last longer in that area but I do feel that anyone who cycles will be put on trt eventually. Not that its a bad thing. I've ran Dr scallys pct twice and yes it helped me from being hypogonadal but it hasn't helped me get back to my normal levels. I believe everyone that decides to use aas should realize where that road will most likely take them.

And what colt said


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm 43 and it's fact test lowers as we age and GH starts to die after 13, so I am in belief many will catch on to the fact a pill like viagra is not the answer and replacing what is lost is.

I swore back in the 90's and I didn't use until 4 years ago that HRT and TRT was going to be huge and now I see it going further and killing high priced clinics in the futire with covered insurance, look as long as the Pharma Companies have hands on it anything can happen, don't you see the commercials that started coming out in the last year about asking your Doctor about Testosterone Treatments. Once one Company starts making big money on it they will all jump in.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 30, 2012)

Good post guys. Yes i agree that users of ass for years will eventually need it. Not that we won't want it. The more times suppressed, as well as for how long, has a big role in permanent damage. I try to be safe as possible but I can see a drop in my matty test already. Not a drastic change but its Def getting lower. I'm also 27. I just feel some people are more lucky then others and also have higher natty levels then normal. There is a lot going on with this particular subject and tons of variations. But like cobra said most users will be candidates if a regular user no matter how careful you are.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 30, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Good post guys. Yes i agree that users of *ass* for years will eventually need it. Not that we won't want it.



^FINALLY herm posts something that's true.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm a user of ass for sho!!!

I agree spongy but it won't really start taking off until its covered by insurance. Take my insurance for example...they will pay for it but not until my deductible is used first. That's 2500  deduct a year....I'm not gonna spend 2500 a year for some test...once they treat test line they treat statins then trt will explode amongst everyone


----------



## Moppy1 (Jul 30, 2012)

Good posts guys.  Another factor to consider is that if you are suppressed long-term from AAS use or other drugs, Low testosterone is a much bigger risk factor for future cardiovascular disease.  I shit you not, low testosterone in older men is a primary association with heart attack, as well as a few other maladies.  TRT is much healthier long-term if you are suppressed, and as SFstud33 said, if you can stay more active with more muscle mass later in life, that is more healthy too.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jul 30, 2012)

the more i keep reading about TRT, i still dont know or think i need a DR to tell me what i allready know.. or help me get gear i can allready get.... so whats the point of a DR and his crazy bills?


----------



## sfstud33 (Jul 30, 2012)

The point is that single slip of white paper that makes everything blessed by the government - a prescription.

Yes, you can get TRT cheap if you do it yourself. I like having a prescription - means that if anyone hassles me like at an airport, law enforcement or whatever - then im covered and legal. Thats the main advantage. Peace of mind.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jul 30, 2012)

lol... and thats all i want is the free pass
endos cost soooooooo much though around me


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 30, 2012)

Docs can also monitor your blood work far better then you can and insurance covers those


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm 22...hopefully I break 40 before I go on... not really dreading it tho. Blast N Cruise Baby!!


----------



## Zeek (Jul 31, 2012)

fantastic!!!  Thank you for sharing Moppy!


----------



## Beefcake (Jul 31, 2012)

3 cycles and now on forever.  Can you em me cob bc you helped me here


----------



## Malevolence (Jul 31, 2012)

I think you are pretty solid on what you are doing and have done... and as far as getting flamed.  that will probably never happen on this site unless you are a complete idiot and asking for trouble


----------



## Trust (Jul 31, 2012)

AAS or not, shouldn't we all be on TRT as we get ''older''?

I mean, doesn't our test levels decline as we get older? Why would we want to have low test, ever? 

Whats the upside of having a age induced low test, and leaving it that way?

I bet the vast majority of men ( im talking about regular ppl )dont know wtf is test/hormones etc,...no way they will ever get that checked. But chances are a lot of men should be on trt.


----------



## lean (Jul 31, 2012)

I'll weigh in here cause i'm old enough to be your dad - Hahaha - i started cycling at 47 and my test was low normal at the time.  Then it plummeted as the boys realized they didnt need to work so hard if i shot it in my ass....  I did the big PCT after the cycles but it didnt help at 47.  Now at 52 im on for life, but dammit - it makes me feel great and I can bench press the 90's with the 25 year olds at the gym! hahahaha  so its all good - I just get tired of the sidelong glances from my 52 year old compatriots who have 14" arms and complain about a sore back after golfing.....

It all depends on your perspective - only advice I give to young guys is think through the baby thing - freeze some sperm if you need to, just make sure when the time comes you have the swimmers you need.


----------



## Moppy1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Good point Lean, luckily I already had my kids before I started.  Would worry me now if I had to try for kids....not sure I would be that fertile.  Any guys out there comment on this?  Have you been successful in getting your girl prego while on or after being on for years?


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 31, 2012)

Moppy1 said:


> Good point Lean, luckily I already had my kids before I started.  Would worry me now if I had to try for kids....not sure I would be that fertile.  Any guys out there comment on this?  Have you been successful in getting your girl prego while on or after being on for years?



I know I actually started a thread on this topic here and on another board because I want to have another one. Actually will be my first biological. My girl has 2 who's dads aren't around so I'm dad to them but even though I love em like they're my own I still want a biological child. My girl goes back and forth. One day she says yes someday. The next she says hell no. I can understand because of her experience with her kids dads hasn't been great. I've fought myself on this subject because my test levels are low as it is and trt is definitely in my future but I also know how bad I want a kid. There's been alot of bro's that have got thier lady pregnant on cycle and trt but I know I don't want to risk lowering my sperm count anymore doing more cycles until I have a kid. It's too risky for me so I'd rather me a small tired bitch and have a kid and then jump back on. It's still possible to get your lady pregnant yes and everyone will react differently. I just don't want to risk it.


----------



## Moppy1 (Jul 31, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> I know I actually started a thread on this topic here and on another board because I want to have another one. Actually will be my first biological. My girl has 2 who's dads aren't around so I'm dad to them but even though I love em like they're my own I still want a biological child. My girl goes back and forth. One day she says yes someday. The next she says hell no. I can understand because of her experience with her kids dads hasn't been great. I've fought myself on this subject because my test levels are low as it is and trt is definitely in my future but I also know how bad I want a kid. There's been alot of bro's that have got thier lady pregnant on cycle and trt but I know I don't want to risk lowering my sperm count anymore doing more cycles until I have a kid. It's too risky for me so I'd rather me a small tired bitch and have a kid and then jump back on. It's still possible to get your lady pregnant yes and everyone will react differently. I just don't want to risk it.




You are doing the right thing, not worth lowering your sperm count too much more.  Kids are great....and you will totally love seeing all the similarities in your own biological kids.  Also, men with low sperm counts are put on Clomid by fertility doctors, so you may want to consider that anyway if you are already low T.


----------



## Moppy1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Coltmc4545, start a tread asking how many bros have had kids while on cycle, or even after years of use.  Very curious about the experiences here....


----------



## lean (Jul 31, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> Actually will be my first biological. My girl has 2 who's dads aren't around so I'm dad to them but even though I love em like they're my own* I still want a biological child. *


I hear u on this one bro.  I have 2 teens now and I am SO glad they are biological - I can only blame myself for their shenanigans since i know exactly where they came from! LOL  i do wish i'd made a deposit in a sperm bank tho - i am getting divorced and would love to be able to snag a young wife who wants kids....


----------



## Rage Strength (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm still a young guy(early 20s) but see myself on TRT at 30 or sooner. I don't plan on having any kids so that's the least of my concern(overpopulation is soon to be a major problem, not to mention in 10-20 yrs it'll be an even bigger fucked up world).


----------



## Shane1974 (Jul 31, 2012)

This is interesting stuff. Anybody know someone who has been using AAS for awhile and is NOT on TRT?


----------



## Moppy1 (Aug 1, 2012)

All my buds that used AAS are on TRT


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 1, 2012)

Now the question is: how can you totally shut down your test production so you can get on trt? Theres a bunch of us on the lower end of the scale, 300-400's, and even thats low, is not low enough for the doc to put u on trt.


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 1, 2012)

You could try going for a second opinion to another doctor.  Why go on the say-so of the first doctor you find. Doc shop until you get what you want. You need a doctor that is going to want to work with you.

You might also need to discuss the symptoms. You are feeling irritable, wife wants to know if there is another woman cuz she isn't getting any action at home, and you just dont feel as good as you used to. At first you thought you were just getting old, then you saw those adverts on TV about "Is it Low T?" - and voila - here i am...   It is important for you to tell the doc how you feel - and that you dont feel like having sex as much and that its causing problems in your marriage. That will help.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 1, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> Now the question is: how can you totally shut down your test production so you can get on trt? Theres a bunch of us on the lower end of the scale, 300-400's, and even thats low, is not low enough for the doc to put u on trt.



Run a 5 month cycle starting with Tren and ending with deca...that should finish you off


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 1, 2012)

I never cycled at all until i was put on TRT,but when i was put on it,the doctor said it was for life.....


----------



## Moppy1 (Aug 4, 2012)

Bullseye Forever said:


> I never cycled at all until i was put on TRT,but when i was put on it,the doctor said it was for life.....



Sounds about right.  No worries, you will be healthier and age better than all the other dudes.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Aug 5, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> Now the question is: how can you totally shut down your test production so you can get on trt? Theres a bunch of us on the lower end of the scale, 300-400's, and even thats low, is not low enough for the doc to put u on trt.



A co-worker just got put on it and he was in the 600's.  Try seeing a different doctor.  don't be afraid to tell the doctor you want TRT either.


----------



## Moppy1 (Aug 17, 2012)

Most GPs now will do TRT, there is much less fear than there used to be, in part, ironically, because the major drug companies are advertising on TV about Low-T.  How funny that the media and pharma industry is actually helping TRT be acceptable.  I mean women have been on ERT for 4 decades now and it has always been acceptable.


----------



## Jada (Aug 18, 2012)

So let me c if I have this right, everytime  we do a cycle our natural production goes down even when  a successful doing pct ,  After many cycles u will be on trt.


----------



## BBE (Aug 26, 2012)

My levels were already so low when I was 25, I actually needed to go in it anyways.  So regardless of whether I was cycling or not, I would have needed it to begin with


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 26, 2012)

BBE said:


> My levels were already so low when I was 25, I actually needed to go in it anyways.  So regardless of whether I was cycling or not, I would have needed it to begin with



Im the same. My levels were always low - so it was a matter of determining whether or not i was satisfied with that. 

Given that we live in a day and age where we can do something about it, that was what i decided to do. This was all prior to cycling. My first results with compounded cream were less than ideal and so i just jumped on the juice to see the difference. Night and day. Once you've gone over to the dark side you have a more vested interest in maintaining your body rather than just putting up with what nature gave you. 

I think its the same with muscle mass - if i was a naturally large guy then i probably wouldnt juice. But given that im not, and that my natty T is so low that im never going to be naturally big, then its easy for me to take corrective action and jack up my T levels to where i want them to be. The great thing about TRT is that it shows you there is a range of normal T - and that is a pretty big range.

I have no issues being on TRT now - because its all about maintaining a healthy body and about getting what i want - which is big enough to be noticed. Maybe this is American consumer society at work, me getting what i want, but id rather look like a jacked up dude than a skinny guy. And TRT means that i can keep my gains more easily and also keep control of my transition from cruise to blast as i need. To me TRT makes managing steroids much easier.


----------



## BBE (Aug 27, 2012)

I concur with the above my friend.  I'm so much happier since I went on trt.  I didn't jump right into cycling either.  I started out on real trt doses.  And I immediately was so much more happy in life.  Just life in general.  Less depressed, more confident, my quality of life greatly improved.  I mean granted I feel that even more so when I take the doses beyond trt.  But when I have to come back down and cruise, my quality of life is so much better than it was before I started.


----------



## manu1433 (Aug 27, 2012)

fuck it....the world is ending in a few months anyway

and when i meet god...i want him to say, "HOLY SHIT!.....YOU'RE BIG AS FUCK"


----------

